# Names for a chocolate female...?



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

I am going to see the little sweetie tonight so I will post photos but for now I am in a quandry...

I don't want the norm (cocoa, carob etc)

ones I like

Trinket
Lola
Mina
Evie
Inca
Pixie
Chica
Muchacha (Chacha for short)
Raisin (which I plucked from another thread)

Any other ideas??


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the name raisin !! very cute....can't wait to see some pics

kisses nat


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

I like muchacha, that is adorable. And chacha for short is sooo cute. Just picture calling her over to you "come here chacha!" aww so cute!  If you dont use that name, I just might steal it from ya. :wink: :lol:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Ilove Mina!

Love n hugs

:angel1:

S xXx


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I love Evie! If you don't use it, I might! :wink: (on my next chi, of course)


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I like "Chica,my boyfriend calls me that name sometimes  btw my soon to be chi is also chocolatebrown :wave:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I love Evie as well!


----------



## cocosmama (May 3, 2005)

i like those names they are cute


----------



## 0SCARS (May 11, 2005)

I like those names that you pick. Here are some of my ideas.
Minka
Sophie
Chanel
Paris
Coco
Eva *
Sadie
Kallie
Lily *
Millie
Makana
Anela
Jada
Shasta
Calia
Sophia
Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

Well we went off the list completely and named her Midget. It just seemed to fit! :lol:


----------



## Jessica13 (May 27, 2005)

I think.......truffles is SOOOO cute for a dog name, especially a chocolate coat.


----------

